# Linux User Checking Out FreeBSD



## gerowen (Sep 17, 2011)

So I'm reading through the "newb documentation" on the website and it seems quite helpful.  The website is attractive and seems fairly simple to navigate.

I've been messing around with Linux for several years now and eventually settled on Debian as my OS of choice.  I've been running it(Debian Stable) exclusively for several years now, even on my home server, and have no particular reason to be unhappy with it.

I'm looking into FreeBSD really out of curiosity and self-education, as I have never messed with FreeBSD except maybe on the rare occasion that a router or something I was configuring may have been based on it.

I'm just saying hello to you guys here on the FreeBSD forums, and looking for noob guidance.  I know it's based on Unix, I know it originated at Berkeley University and was called "Berkeley Software Distribution", hence the "BSD" abbreviation, and that's about all I know about it.

Aside from the walkthroughs of how to do stuff in FreeBSD, how similar, or different, is this operating system from the Linux systems I've been using, and what kind of similar or different philosophies go into creating the OS and software commonly used on it?  What things have I been doing in Linux that I should not try in FreeBSD once this ISO finishes downloading and I install it on a VM?

Anyway, just saying hello and looking for some quick into guidance and information that may not be readily available on the documentation pages.  I'd hate to dork up the VM 5 minutes after booting it because of something I didn't know not to do.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2011)

Search the forums .. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9294

Closed. Ask specific questions in the relevant sub-forums.


----------

